# Hi from Glasgow



## MJGibb (Feb 18, 2009)

I've found owners forums incredibly handy for my own cars so thought I'd join up here after my partner Kirstin bought herself the below TT.










GTV driver myself, though I will admit that I've been very impressed with the TT. Can't beat the Alfa V6 noise though (I'll choose to ignore any comparison over handling / build quality etc)










especially through a quadpipe exhaust system


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , both cars look sweet . Love the exhaust on the alfa. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum keep your eyes on the events section some meets planned around the central area in the future


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice brace of cars

welcome

PS is that wheelie bin yours ? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need to get your other half to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome, nice to have a fellow scot on board


----------



## MJGibb (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome & for not slagging my non-Audi vehicle of choice - i promise I'll get an RS4 avant if we ever feel the need for a sensible 3rd car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice car , pal, is it black ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MJGibb said:


> Thanks for the welcome & for not slagging my non-Audi vehicle of choice - i promise I'll get an RS4 avant if we ever feel the need for a sensible 3rd car


We wouldn't do that :wink: At least you can get a lift to the Alfa dealers now :lol:


----------

